#  > Classificados >  > Empregos >  >  Lincença SCM 2016

## Engenheirotelecom

Prezados Amigos,

Estou trabalhando com projetos SCM (ANATEL 2016) e gostaria de saber se alguém tem interesse em obter SCM urgente?


Atenciosamente,

RP Tech
Por favor entre em contato no WhatApp (11) 9 5386.0365.

----------


## browncharles

tenho inerese sim mas vc e tecnico em que aria ou melho estado to precizando aki na bahia

----------


## Engenheirotelecom

Olá Browncharles
Estou prestando consultoria para os projetos SCM (ANATEL 2016) para todo Brasil. Estou concedendo descontos para os próximos 10 dias ou até atingir 3 vagas na nova grade Anatel.

Atenciosamente,

RP Tech
Por favor entre em contato no WhatApp (11) 9 5386.0365.

----------


## wagnerspwifi

opa amigo blz, vc pode ser tecnico responsavel pela empresa com, ou seja com o crea, se pode assinar, quanto daria para fazer em um contrato de 3 meses apenas para tirar a licença !

----------


## Engenheirotelecom

Olá amigo podemos falar via WhatsAPP (11) 953860365?

----------


## browncharles

sim claro

----------


## Engenheirotelecom

Olá amigos,

Esta semana estamos com valores imperdíveis para licença SCM..

Eng. Rafael
WhatsApp: 11 9 5386.0365

----------


## browncharles

qual e o tempo maximo ´para tira a licença

----------


## Engenheirotelecom

Depende muito de você...

As empresas de consultoria fazem todo o trabalho em 20 horas úteis (efetivas)...
A Anatel faz tudo em menos de 10 dias úteis...

O maior tempo é gastos com o contator, CREA etc...

Rafael

----------

